# CLOSED Deleting my island soon... come over and pick up stuff!



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

----------------------------- Sorry I had to close the gate for a few minutes, will open if anything valuable left 

I'm switching consoles so I had to start over.
Dodo code is 6JFSV
You don't have to ask, just come over!
Saharah is visiting if you need anything from her.
It's nothing fancy, just extra stuff
Most items will be on the right side of the map.
Feel free to shop and grab whatever you like!
Don't leave anything, I can't bring anything to my new island.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 1, 2020)

Omw!


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry, new dodo code : CJSFV


----------



## SirSean (Jul 1, 2020)

No worries I got what I needed! Thanks again


----------



## Anblick (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom said:


> Sorry, new dodo code : CJSFV


That isn't working for me? I'd love to stop in though!


----------



## Polilla (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello, I would love to come bu isn’t working for me either


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 1, 2020)

Would love to come pls. Do u need anything ?


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

Anblick said:


> That isn't working for me? I'd love to stop in though!


Sorry, it's 6JSFV
my bad


----------



## carackobama (Jul 1, 2020)

Coming over now!


----------



## Polilla (Jul 1, 2020)

Still not working for me


----------



## kaori (Jul 1, 2020)

hii ill be visiting! ign is aika from hiraya

edit: i cant seem to come over with the dodo code! :0


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

OK' Really sorry, 
Dodo code is 6JFSV


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 1, 2020)

will be stopping by


----------



## Anblick (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom said:


> Sorry, it's 6JSFV
> my bad


....sorry still doesn't work!


----------



## Polilla (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom said:


> OK' Really sorry,
> Dodo code is 6JFSV


Thank you, it is working now


----------



## carackobama (Jul 1, 2020)

yeah it’s still not working for me also 

Edit; working now!


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Would love to come pls. Do u need anything ?


No thanks, can't bring back anything to my new island


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 1, 2020)

Ok, housewarming iou for new island then?


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Ok, housewarming iou for new island then?



No need  Thank you very much!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Closing the gate for a few minutes for stability


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 1, 2020)

Would be happy to  don’t think I will be getting to visit as ur too busy


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry I had to close the gate for a few minutes, will open if anything valuable left


----------

